# Q&A With IFBB Pro B-Boy



## Magnus82 (Mar 11, 2015)

OK guys,  here is your chance to ask a pro your unanswered questions. Member and IFBB Pro b-boy has generously offered his time to answer your bb related questions.  He is a very busy guy and has agreed to answer 2 questions in between answers,  so please do not ask consecutive questions.  Thanks again b-boy for your generosity.


----------



## K1 (Mar 11, 2015)

Good chance for guys to get some straight up and honest answers about all areas of the sport from an IFBB Pro...Thanks bboy for taking the time to do this!


----------



## Sully (Mar 11, 2015)

Post questions in this thread? 

And, is anything off limits? Are there topics he won't address, so don't bother asking?


----------



## K1 (Mar 11, 2015)

Lil' Sully said:


> Post questions in this thread?
> 
> And, is anything off limits? Are there topics he won't address, so don't bother asking?



From what I have seen of him in all these years, he has always been open about everything from gear to training to diet...I don't think he has an issue with answering anything so ask away!


----------



## b-boy (Mar 11, 2015)

Ask anything!!!!!!!!


----------



## txpipeliner88 (Mar 11, 2015)

Let's get the questions rolling here with something simple. I have always wondered if yall have actual day jobs or has bodybuilding become your job and yall support yourselves through sponors and reps?


----------



## Magnus82 (Mar 11, 2015)

What are your thoughts of short (4week) high dosed cycles?


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Mar 11, 2015)

B-boy...
What's your favorite muscle group to train?


----------



## b-boy (Mar 11, 2015)

txpipeliner88 said:


> Let's get the questions rolling here with something simple. I have always wondered if yall have actual day jobs or has bodybuilding become your job and yall support yourselves through sponors and reps?


 I have a "real job" i work at a chemical plant in the lab running in-process samples, i am also responsible for running bio's on all the storage tanks.


----------



## humpthebobcat (Mar 11, 2015)

Are the rumors of top pros dropping naso gastric tubes at night and going on a feeding pump while they sleep true?


----------



## b-boy (Mar 11, 2015)

Magnus82 said:


> What are your thoughts of short (4week) high dosed cycles?


 I use to try them, I like them especially when i don't have much of an offseason to work with.


----------



## b-boy (Mar 11, 2015)

johnjuanb1 said:


> B-boy...
> What's your favorite muscle group to train?


 now a days it probably shoulder or legs



humpthebobcat said:


> Are the rumors of top pros dropping naso gastric tubes at night and going on a feeding pump while they sleep true?


 never heard of anyone actually doing this.


----------



## K1 (Mar 11, 2015)

B, going along with the job question...How much does a Pro bring in annually between sponsors and if they win shows?! Obviously the higher up the ladder you move the profit becomes much better but on the average is there any real financial benefit to having that Pro card or more of just the accomplishment of it?! So to simplify the questions:

1) How much does a Pro bring in annually from sponsors?
2) How much does a Pro make when winning a Pro show (1st, 2nd, 3rd)?


----------



## maximus56k (Mar 11, 2015)

What's your favorite gear and why?


----------



## amateurmale (Mar 11, 2015)

B boy, do u ever come off cycle?   If so, for how long?   Also what is your cruising dose?


----------



## The Grim Repper (Mar 11, 2015)

Is gh the game changer to the next level and if so, what types of dosages ED are we talking about?


----------



## b-boy (Mar 11, 2015)

K1 said:


> B, going along with the job question...How much does a Pro bring in annually between sponsors and if they win shows?! Obviously the higher up the ladder you move the profit becomes much better but on the average is there any real financial benefit to having that Pro card or more of just the accomplishment of it?! So to simplify the questions:
> 
> 1) How much does a Pro bring in annually from sponsors?
> 2) How much does a Pro make when winning a Pro show (1st, 2nd, 3rd)?


1. this vary's greatly, some bring in 60k from sponsors some more, some less it all depends on who you are and what you have to offer them in returns such as your fan base and following on social media, how much of a population do you reach out to
2. 212 is pretty much shit money, if i win the chicago pro i would only win 3k, open class is much better money but even small shows for an open pro might be as low as 12k, really depends on the show



maximus56k said:


> What's your favorite gear and why?


 wow good toss up between *** and biotech, i have used *** for years, very good quality gear. Biotech i have used for the last 4 years or so, smooth, thin oil, and definetly properly dosed gear, hard to find any complaints about biotech. i really like ***'s EQ used it quite a few times and very poten EQ, some of the best ive used, other than some VET grade Eq's.



amateurmale said:


> B boy, do u ever come off cycle?   If so, for how long?   Also what is your cruising dose?


 no i pretty much stay on a cruise dose of 200mg test/wk.



The Grim Repper said:


> Is gh the game changer to the next level and if so, what types of dosages ED are we talking about?


 yes GH is a very poten weapon in the arsenal of bodybuilding, its an optimizer meaning it makes everything else work so much better, you can actually get away with using less gear while running good gh, plus a big benefit is i can eat more calories and gain less fat!!! the more satelite cells you can form, mature, and activate the bigger you are going to be in the long run.


----------



## Ricky_blobby (Mar 11, 2015)

What are your thoughts on GH vs peptides


----------



## psych (Mar 11, 2015)

Do you ever hit a wall in your training where you're like "why the fuck do I do this"


----------



## b-boy (Mar 11, 2015)

Ricky_blobby said:


> What are your thoughts on GH vs peptides


 damn good question!!! man in terms of Chinese generic gh, I think I prefer peptides even if the Chinese gh is damn good, I know what im going to CONSISTENTLY get with peptides and not with Chinese gh. now good old pharmacy gh... that can't be beat, if I had a steady supply of that then I would only run peptides as a break away from pharm gh.



psych said:


> Do you ever hit a wall in your training where you're like "why the fuck do I do this"


 honestly...NO, I change shit up so much that I never get board, I try and workout at different gyms and do whatever I can to stay motivated.


----------



## Kafka82 (Mar 11, 2015)

Is it common for BBer to have sleep apnoea? What's your experience?


----------



## b-boy (Mar 11, 2015)

Kafka82 said:


> Is it common for BBer to have sleep apnoea? What's your experience?


 very common! I suffer from it


----------



## Kafka82 (Mar 11, 2015)

b-boy said:


> very common! I suffer from it



Do you use a cpap machine or mouth guard?


----------



## b-boy (Mar 11, 2015)

no I still haven't made appointment to get the sleep study done yet first so they can scare me telling me how many times I stopped breaskting through the night..!


----------



## The Grim Repper (Mar 12, 2015)

Regarding my question about GH, is there a general dose most heavyweights use daily as a general amount and if so, what are the common sides at that dose and how do they counter them (which I"m sure are individual as most things are)?  Thanks!


----------



## b-boy (Mar 12, 2015)

The Grim Repper said:


> Regarding my question about GH, is there a general dose most heavyweights use daily as a general amount and if so, what are the common sides at that dose and how do they counter them (which I"m sure are individual as most things are)?  Thanks!


 well precontest most gurus I have worked with only recommend 4iu's daily, of course they are only after a little fat burning effect and not heavy sides like water retention.  offseason most of my friends take 4-10 iu's. I don't know many that go over that amount (only a couple at 15iu's)


----------



## pesty4077 (Mar 12, 2015)

b-boy said:


> well precontest most gurus I have worked with only recommend 4iu's daily, of course they are only after a little fat burning effect and not heavy sides like water retention.  offseason most of my friends take 4-10 iu's. I don't know many that go over that amount (only a couple at 15iu's)



Now would that be Generic or Pharmacy?


----------



## d2r2ddd (Mar 12, 2015)

Hi bb, your training gear towards high volume or HIT ?


----------



## Sully (Mar 12, 2015)

What's the worst/most terrible thing you've seen happen behind the scenes at a show?


----------



## b-boy (Mar 12, 2015)

pesty4077 said:


> Now would that be Generic or Pharmacy?


all gurus want you to use pharmacy gh, but that can't always be the case (wife wont allow it in the budget)



d2r2ddd said:


> Hi bb, your training gear towards high volume or HIT ?


 moderate to high volume



Lil' Sully said:


> What's the worst/most terrible thing you've seen happen behind the scenes at a show?


 the year peter putnum won his pro card I patted him on the back right before we where about to go on stage and he fucking flipped out, I honestly thought I was going to have to punch him in the mouth, he was tripping thinking I messed up his tan, he was soooo stressed out over that procard, the funny thing was his tan was fucked up regardless as the spray tan people fucked it all up and Bob chic. grabbed him as soon as he came off stage and told him to get his tan fixed asap cause it looked like shit. the fucked up thing is me and peter are good friends he was just stressed the fuck out over a fucking pro card that in the grand scheme of life means fucking NOTHING!!


----------



## The Grim Repper (Mar 12, 2015)

I know lots of guys don't really count/measure until prepping, but I wondered if you had an idea of what type of macros you do off-season vs. prep and about how many calories a day on average you think you take in.


----------



## b-boy (Mar 12, 2015)

The Grim Repper said:


> I know lots of guys don't really count/measure until prepping, but I wondered if you had an idea of what type of macros you do off-season vs. prep and about how many calories a day on average you think you take in.


 I weigh everything i eat always unless i eat out. macros offseason are about 50 protein per meal (6 meals), 50 carbs at 3 meals, 75 grams at 2 meals and no carbs in my last meal, fat is 20 grams for 4 meals.  for certain periods i will take protein down to about 40 grams and increase carbs for a few weeks here and there.


----------



## K1 (Mar 12, 2015)

bboy who are the 3 people in the industry that you have learned the most from regarding:

1) Gear/supplement usage
2) Training
3) Diet


----------



## b-boy (Mar 12, 2015)

1. Farah/Hernon
2. meadows/Hernon
3. this list is long as ive learned quite a bit from each. Farah, Meadow, Shelby, Troponin, John Robson. John Meadows though really opened my eye's to eating properly and the importance of healthy Fats.


----------



## Ricky_blobby (Mar 12, 2015)

What are your favorite exercises to widen the lower tricep


----------



## MR. BMJ (Mar 12, 2015)

On your time away from the gym and work, what do you lik eto do both with the family and on your own? 

I ask because some people cannot find a balance. 

Oh, and Turbo was wanting to know what color of posing trunks you were going to where at the next show?


----------



## b-boy (Mar 12, 2015)

MR. BMJ said:


> On your time away from the gym and work, what do you lik eto do both with the family and on your own?
> 
> I ask because some people cannot find a balance.
> 
> Oh, and Turbo was wanting to know what color of posing trunks you were going to where at the next show?


 just chill at home with the family and catch up on tv series that we miss through the week since we are all so busy. We try and get out to eat or if im dieting take the dogs to the dog park, or just simply go for a walk at the trail at the park.


----------



## b-boy (Mar 12, 2015)

Ricky_blobby said:


> What are your favorite exercises to widen the lower tricep


 only thing I do for triceps is rope pushdowns, dip machine or close grip bench on the smith machine, and I hand reverse grip pulldowns, and if my elbows allow I will do some overhead single rope single arm extensions. don't do all that in one workout but that's my exercises I choose from.


----------



## Magnus82 (Mar 12, 2015)

Not including test,  what is your favorite compound?


----------



## amateurmale (Mar 13, 2015)

B boy do you ever get in the sauna?   And what compounds do you use to cut with?   Not aas,  I mean clen, eca etc.


----------



## AnaSCI (Mar 13, 2015)

b-boy said:


> just chill at home with the family and catch up on tv series that we miss through the week since we are all so busy. We try and get out to eat or if im dieting take the dogs to the dog park, or just simply go for a walk at the trail at the park.



bboy likes the movie forum


----------



## b-boy (Mar 13, 2015)

Magnus82 said:


> Not including test,  what is your favorite compound?


 hmmm probably primo or NPP, both give me this really full pumped look.



amateurmale said:


> B boy do you ever get in the sauna?   And what compounds do you use to cut with?   Not aas,  I mean clen, eca etc.


 never use the sauna, I use clen, ECA, yohimbe HCL.



AnaSCI said:


> bboy likes the movie forum



yes I do :headbang:


----------



## Sully (Mar 13, 2015)

Do you feel, for health reasons or otherwise, there will ever come a point when you'll be completely done with bodybuilding and walk away from training and gear altogether?


----------



## b-boy (Mar 13, 2015)

Lil' Sully said:


> Do you feel, for health reasons or otherwise, there will ever come a point when you'll be completely done with bodybuilding and walk away from training and gear altogether?


 will always train... its all i know, been doing it since age 13. now competing, yes im getting old (43yrs old) and have a couple years left in me then its time to call it quits.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Mar 13, 2015)

What do you find to be the least favorite part about being a competitive bodybuilder?


----------



## Sully (Mar 13, 2015)

b-boy said:


> will always train... its all i know, been doing it since age 13. now competing, yes im getting old (43yrs old) and have a couple years left in me then its time to call it quits.



When you do call it quits, are you done with AAS completely, or just done competing?


----------



## turbobusa (Mar 13, 2015)

Cool thread. Bboy was a newsletter interviewee. Cool guy . Knowledgable and accessible. Family man and I really respect a guy that earns procard while living a normal life. Very cool .
Bboy do you have another show targeted after the Chicago?
Thx, T...........


----------



## b-boy (Mar 13, 2015)

Lil' Sully said:


> When you do call it quits, are you done with AAS completely, or just done competing?


 will be on TRT and a small amount of gh or peptides at the bare minimum. one reason i cruised so long this offseason was to start preparing myself for life after bodybuilding and see how much i could retain.



turbobusa said:


> Cool thread. Bboy was a newsletter interviewee. Cool guy . Knowledgable and accessible. Family man and I really respect a guy that earns procard while living a normal life. Very cool .
> Bboy do you have another show targeted after the Chicago?
> Thx, T...........



 ONE show at a time right now, so i have no idea whats after chicago.


----------



## b-boy (Mar 13, 2015)

The Grim Repper said:


> What do you find to be the least favorite part about being a competitive bodybuilder?


 competition dieting sucks, its ok until you start getting really lean then you just feel like shit... that is no fun!


----------



## Magnus82 (Mar 13, 2015)

b-boy said:


> will be on TRT and a small amount of gh or peptides at the bare minimum. one reason i cruised so long this offseason was to start preparing myself for life after bodybuilding and see how much i could retain.



On this note,  after bodybuilding,  what weight do you think you will be able to maintain at say 10%bf while only being on TRT, peps,  and gh?


----------



## b-boy (Mar 13, 2015)

Magnus82 said:


> On this note,  after bodybuilding,  what weight do you think you will be able to maintain at say 10%bf while only being on TRT, peps,  and gh?


 I think maintaining about 200lbs would be simple and healthy for me and i would still have a good amount of muscle, may even dip down to say 190?


----------



## Elvia1023 (Mar 14, 2015)

b-boy said:


> 1. Farah/Hernon
> 2. meadows/Hernon
> 3. this list is long as ive learned quite a bit from each. Farah, Meadow, Shelby, Troponin, John Robson. John Meadows though really opened my eye's to eating properly and the importance of healthy Fats.



I am right in saying you weren't trained by John Robson? I have heard some mad things he had people do in regards to diet


----------



## d2r2ddd (Mar 14, 2015)

At yr current age do u still go for harsher compounds like Tren or less harsh like test ,primo?


----------



## b-boy (Mar 14, 2015)

Elvia1023 said:


> I am right in saying you weren't trained by John Robson? I have heard some mad things he had people do in regards to diet


 yes I used john for last years prep for Chicago pro, very very smart man, he maintained more of my muscle than anyone to date, I would love to use john again in the future, just want to learn from a few other people real quick and get a feel for other ways of doing things. john robson was brilliant, loved the guy.



d2r2ddd said:


> At yr current age do u still go for harsher compounds like Tren or less harsh like test ,primo?


 being a competitive bodybuilder yes I use tren, when I retire I hope not to touch tren ever again in my life.


----------



## Magnus82 (Mar 14, 2015)

On peptides,  Dr Alpha6164 did bloods with several protocols and found 100mcg Ghrp2 to be the saturation dose and 200mcg serums reading even lower.  I know you run doses of around 400-500mcs and was wondering if you have run lower doses and found the higher doses more effective.  If so this may indicate there is  more at work there than just gh serum levels


----------



## b-boy (Mar 15, 2015)

Magnus82 said:


> On peptides,  Dr Alpha6164 did bloods with several protocols and found 100mcg Ghrp2 to be the saturation dose and 200mcg serums reading even lower.  I know you run doses of around 400-500mcs and was wondering if you have run lower doses and found the higher doses more effective.  If so this may indicate there is  more at work there than just gh serum levels


 honestly I am taking doses up and down at times cause I wonder the same as the question you are asking, still in experiment mode and haven't drawn a forgone conclusion yet.


----------



## Sully (Mar 15, 2015)

When you are around other pro bodybuilders, how much do u guys talk shop? Cycles, doses, etc? Or is it mostly just catching up, asking about the family, chit chat type conversation?


----------



## b-boy (Mar 15, 2015)

Lil' Sully said:


> When you are around other pro bodybuilders, how much do u guys talk shop? Cycles, doses, etc? Or is it mostly just catching up, asking about the family, chit chat type conversation?


 mostly chit chat, I will every so often talk peptides/gh with a few guys but its far and few between.


----------



## Concreteguy (Mar 16, 2015)

What do you think are the favorite cycles used by the Pro's and the average duration?

CG


----------



## aaron713 (Mar 16, 2015)

How important of a role do you think insulin plays in pro bodybuilding?  Do you think other professional athletes use it?


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 16, 2015)

As you being a working man like myself how hard is it to constantly prep food. I think you've said you work at a single location. How many hours a week? For me I'm all around the country and ordering my food etc becomes a fuckin headache because I've been waiting on my order and had to drive 5 hours to another location, luckily icon meals was very understanding. But working 72-105 hours a week on the road and living out of hotels I have little me time to prep meals as well as clean dishes etc? Any advice on an easier way for dieting? Especially on the road?


----------



## chrisr116 (Mar 16, 2015)

Peptide question, what peps do you use for growth hormone release?


----------



## *Bio* (Mar 16, 2015)

b-boy do you still incorporate Anadrol in your pre-contest prep?  If so, how?  I know at one time you said you loved what it did for your physique.


----------



## MR. BMJ (Mar 16, 2015)

What's your favorite cheat meal?

and, 

Who is your all-time favorite IFBB Pro?


----------



## Kafka82 (Mar 16, 2015)

Slightly OT but has been mentioned John Robson - does anyone know how I can be in contact with him if I would like to be coached. Have read aroubd that he is really good!

Cheers


----------



## Magnus82 (Mar 16, 2015)

Kafka82 said:


> Slightly OT but has been mentioned John Robson - does anyone know how I can be in contact with him if I would like to be coached. Have read aroubd that he is really good!
> 
> Cheers



[email protected]


----------



## Kafka82 (Mar 16, 2015)

Magnus82 said:


> [email protected]



Thanks a lot bud


----------



## b-boy (Mar 16, 2015)

Phoe2006 said:


> As you being a working man like myself how hard is it to constantly prep food. I think you've said you work at a single location. How many hours a week? For me I'm all around the country and ordering my food etc becomes a fuckin headache because I've been waiting on my order and had to drive 5 hours to another location, luckily icon meals was very understanding. But working 72-105 hours a week on the road and living out of hotels I have little me time to prep meals as well as clean dishes etc? Any advice on an easier way for dieting? Especially on the road?


 i work at a single location (chemical plant in the lab) i work a minimum of 48 hours a week. I cook usually on sundays and wednesday, i do the majority of prepping on those nights and cook my eggs for the next day nightly, my wife helps a shit ton.



chrisr116 said:


> Peptide question, what peps do you use for growth hormone release?


 cjc with dac and ghrp-2



*Bio* said:


> b-boy do you still incorporate Anadrol in your pre-contest prep?  If so, how?  I know at one time you said you loved what it did for your physique.


 yes sometimes, last year i did not, but most of the time i do, i start anadrol loading on wednesday before a saturday show, 100mg, 150mg 150mg 100mg.



MR. BMJ said:


> What's your favorite cheat meal?
> *I like I-hops cinna-stack pancakes, also there is a local place in Paducah that i love that has this flourless chocolate cake that i have to have every now and then...LOL. but im fine with a good steak and sweetpotatoe fries or some sushi.*and,
> 
> Who is your all-time favorite IFBB Pro?


 wow probably shawn Ray physique wise.



Kafka82 said:


> Slightly OT but has been mentioned John Robson - does anyone know how I can be in contact with him if I would like to be coached. Have read aroubd that he is really good!
> 
> Cheers



I pm'd you back.


----------



## MR. BMJ (Mar 16, 2015)

How did you discover the on-line BB community and what was the first forum you joined?


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Mar 17, 2015)

B-Boy...
Who is the coolest pro you have met?


----------



## b-boy (Mar 17, 2015)

MR. BMJ said:


> How did you discover the on-line BB community and what was the first forum you joined?


 bodybuilding.com forum was the very first forum I joined, in the AAS section I seen a link to professionalmuscle.com and clicked and read and joined.



johnjuanb1 said:


> B-Boy...
> Who is the coolest pro you have met?


4 people
jay cutler, George farah, flex lewis, fred smalls (met fred as an amature) really cool people that will talk about anything.
oops 2 more on that list... lee priest, and craig titus (met craig at the Arnold one year and he talked with me forever about all types of shit bodybuilding related that most don't talk about).


----------



## Lanbro (Mar 18, 2015)

*Pre-Contest*

What kind of gear is being used pre-contest? also are diuretics being used, what kind and how much? Basically how are contestants getting that bone dry, striated look?

Do you think people in gerneral are using too much gear, meaning would test and another compound usualy suffice?


----------



## MR. BMJ (Mar 18, 2015)

What AAS have you not yet tried? Both oral and injectible?


----------



## b-boy (Mar 18, 2015)

MR. BMJ said:


> What AAS have you not yet tried? Both oral and injectible?


  any AAS that isn't on your normal forum sponsors list i probably haven't tried like methyltren. and some exotic extra harsh shit...LOL


----------



## b-boy (Mar 18, 2015)

Lanbro said:


> What kind of gear is being used pre-contest? also are diuretics being used, what kind and how much? Basically how are contestants getting that bone dry, striated look?
> 
> Do you think people in gerneral are using too much gear, meaning would test and another compound usualy suffice?



what is being used is the same shit that being used since the 80's..LOL
the dry striated look comes from really low bodyfat, when bodyfat is really low you are going to see all striations and have an insane hard look and be naturally very dry when you are fucking shredded, its funny when competitors say "i was holding water" no you were holding fat!!!


----------



## The Grim Repper (Mar 18, 2015)

You mentioned liking NPP and primo for that pumped, full look and feel.  I can agree for sure - What type of dosages are you using in relation to whatever test ester you may be using at that moment and how long would you run things like NPP and primo?


----------



## b-boy (Mar 19, 2015)

The Grim Repper said:


> You mentioned liking NPP and primo for that pumped, full look and feel.  I can agree for sure - What type of dosages are you using in relation to whatever test ester you may be using at that moment and how long would you run things like NPP and primo?


 both in the 600mg range. primo I have taken up to 900 (expensive habit right there)


----------



## The Grim Repper (Mar 19, 2015)

b-boy said:


> both in the 600mg range. primo I have taken up to 900 (expensive habit right there)


I'm sure that's some coin!  How long would you run those typically, as many feel primo needs time to show its stuff,  so to speak.  

BTW,  thanks so much for taking the time to answer questions here,  it's truly appreciated.


----------



## b-boy (Mar 19, 2015)

primo is ran at about 12 weeks for me.


----------



## BigBob (Mar 19, 2015)

b-boy said:


> both in the 600mg range. primo I have taken up to 900 (expensive habit right there)


I've never tried primo. 20+ years. Should I? Anything special with it?


----------



## squatster (Mar 20, 2015)

This has been a great read- don't know about you guys but it put a fire under my ass to get going - put a lot of things in perspective also
Thanks B-Boy and every one else


----------



## Lanbro (Mar 20, 2015)

b-boy said:


> what is being used is the same shit that being used since the 80's..LOL
> the dry striated look comes from really low bodyfat, when bodyfat is really low you are going to see all striations and have an insane hard look and be naturally very dry when you are fucking shredded, its funny when competitors say "i was holding water" no you were holding fat!!!



Thanks for the reply. Can you let me know what you use to get shredded? 

Also, as a first cycle people always state to use Test by itself. That seems to make sense if you are in you late 20's and 30's. I'm 46 and know that my natural levels are down. Do you think a 1st cycle given my age I should GH too?


----------



## MR. BMJ (Mar 20, 2015)

For a guy with great genetics starting out at a young age, what are the top 5 'sit down and learn' tips you can give them for future success?


----------



## Magnus82 (Mar 20, 2015)

Do you work in close relation with a personal Dr to closely monitor health?  If so,  how often and is this typical among most pros.


----------



## Lanbro (Mar 22, 2015)

Do you tend to use your peptides with AAS or off cycle? How long are you on? Do you cycle?


----------



## b-boy (Mar 23, 2015)

Lanbro said:


> Thanks for the reply. Can you let me know what you use to get shredded?
> 
> Also, as a first cycle people always state to use Test by itself. That seems to make sense if you are in you late 20's and 30's. I'm 46 and know that my natural levels are down. Do you think a 1st cycle given my age I should GH too?


 i use basic test eq anadrol at the beggining of a cut phase then switch to tren prop masteron the last 6 weeks or so, add in halo at the end the anadrol load the last 3 days before contest.
yes i would use gh at 46 the results will be excellent!!!



MR. BMJ said:


> For a guy with great genetics starting out at a young age, what are the top 5 'sit down and learn' tips you can give them for future success?


1. listen to others that have been there done that and have made mistakes
2.there is no fucking "off season" you should be eating the same exact fucking diet you got shredded off of in the offseason just higher amounts of carbs and fats (possibly lowering protein slightly) no need to eat whatever or "eat big" and get fat and work 5x as hard taking all that off.
3. training is not fun, its hard fucking work, if its fun then maybe you should re think your current training.
4. NOBODY knows it all, don't be afraid to learn and try new concepts in training and diet
5. this shit is marathon not a sprint, it takes time to build thick dense muscle tissue.



Magnus82 said:


> Do you work in close relation with a personal Dr to closely monitor health?  If so,  how often and is this typical among most pros.


 I did, im in the process of switching doctors due to my old one wanted to charge everyone a monthly fee to be their doctor (fuck that). i do talk to a doctor at the gym that i will be switching to.



Lanbro said:


> Do you tend to use your peptides with AAS or off cycle? How long are you on? Do you cycle?


 both, i hardly ever come off peptides or gh.


----------



## squatster (Mar 24, 2015)

Keeps getting better - thanks man


----------



## chrisr116 (Mar 25, 2015)

Yep, very good thread.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Mar 25, 2015)

This is an amazing amount of reality in this thread.  Much respect and thanks.
Grim


----------



## b-boy (Mar 25, 2015)

thanks guys


----------



## Lanbro (Mar 25, 2015)

Thank you....it's been really enlightening.

One more....I saw that u take CJC w DAC and GHRP. There's a lot of talk about GH bleed an that no DAC is better. What are thoughts? Do you use it for only a certain amount of time, like 6 weeks and take a break?


----------



## vpiedu (Mar 25, 2015)

The Grim Repper said:


> This is an amazing amount of reality in this thread.  Much respect and thanks.
> Grim



no doubt! i have been following this thread and am consistently blown away by the knowledge and honesty. my favorite nugget of info has to be: *"training is not fun, its hard fucking work, if its fun then maybe you should re think your current training." *b-boy you have always been a badass but this just proves that you are on a different level in more ways than one. nothing but gratitude and mad respect for your time and efforts here and for being a stand up human being! i love this board! everyone here makes it the best!

VP


----------



## The Grim Repper (Mar 25, 2015)

I loved that post too. I was like that's the absolute truth.  WORK.


----------



## Magnus82 (Mar 25, 2015)

vpiedu said:


> no doubt! i have been following this thread and am consistently blown away by the knowledge and honesty. my favorite nugget of info has to be: *"training is not fun, its hard fucking work, if its fun then maybe you should re think your current training." *b-boy you have always been a badass but this just proves that you are on a different level in more ways than one. nothing but gratitude and mad respect for your time and efforts here and for being a stand up human being! i love this board! everyone here makes it the best!
> 
> VP



Lol,  I thought the exact same thing.  It's going in my sig.  Thanks bboy!


----------



## Sully (Mar 26, 2015)

You already covered the drugs you use to get lean, but what changes do you make to the rest of your routine in the last 3-4 weeks leading up to a show to get stage ready? What kind of changes do you make to your training, cardio, diet, water and salt intake, ancillary meds like Letro, etc...


----------



## b-boy (Mar 29, 2015)

Lil' Sully said:


> You already covered the drugs you use to get lean, but what changes do you make to the rest of your routine in the last 3-4 weeks leading up to a show to get stage ready? What kind of changes do you make to your training, cardio, diet, water and salt intake, ancillary meds like Letro, etc...



not much at all. training stays the same, I may add in some drop sets here and there if recovery has been pretty good, cardio doesn't change much in the last week, its as high as it gets during the prep no need to change anything there, water..same, salt...same! letro will slowly be increased as will proviron but that's about it, I have all the AAS I need in already and just continue on with tren, prop, masteron, halo. "maybe" anadrol load the last 3 days.


----------



## ASHOP (Mar 29, 2015)

Magnus82 said:


> OK guys,  here is your chance to ask a pro your unanswered questions. Member and IFBB Pro b-boy has generously offered his time to answer your bb related questions.  He is a very busy guy and has agreed to answer 2 questions in between answers,  so please do not ask consecutive questions.  Thanks again b-boy for your generosity.



VERY cool thread! Nice of b-boy to share his time!


----------



## Magnus82 (Mar 30, 2015)

For those of you who are queries as to who your getting advise from,  here is a little back shot.  You'll be hard pressed to find more mass on a back like that.  That's just incredible brother.


----------



## chrisr116 (Mar 30, 2015)

Got a question bboy, can you tell us about your diet.  I know you and your wife prep food every few days.  What and how much do you eat for maintenance when your not prepping for a show?
Many thanks...Chris


----------



## skinnymark (Mar 30, 2015)

That back is ridiculous

Skinny beginners such as myself want to eat more and get big

What addition to a cycle, in your experience, would help stimulate appetite the most????


----------



## MR. BMJ (Mar 30, 2015)

I'm running out of Q's....lol

What vegetables do you like to eat most while prepping for a contest? &, Do you use any greens formulas when you can't get the veges in? If so, what kind/brand?


----------



## b-boy (Mar 30, 2015)

MR. BMJ said:


> I'm running out of Q's....lol
> 
> What vegetables do you like to eat most while prepping for a contest? &, Do you use any greens formulas when you can't get the veges in? If so, what kind/brand?


 no greens formula shit for me, I love to eat! so i love eating veggies, anything that i can chew and swallow and fill my endless belly then im going to eat it. I love greenbeans, broccoli, musturd greens,  turnip greens, spinach, asparagus... man i love it all!!!! i love cooked cabbage also. Only thing i hate is peas, and brussel sprouts.


----------



## b-boy (Mar 30, 2015)

chrisr116 said:


> Got a question bboy, can you tell us about your diet.  I know you and your wife prep food every few days.  What and how much do you eat for maintenance when your not prepping for a show?
> Many thanks...Chris


 I just pick some macros and roll with it and add or substract little here little there, main thing is I listen to my body, and try and keep my macro's as balanced as possible in the offseason. through the week i pretty much eat the same thing day in and day out while at work monday through friday so its easy to make adjustments and tweaks when there isn't much variety and easier for me to track things.



skinnymark said:


> That back is ridiculous
> 
> Skinny beginners such as myself want to eat more and get big
> 
> What addition to a cycle, in your experience, would help stimulate appetite the most????


 almost anything, being anabolic you should be hungry, you should be worried if your NOT hungry, then you know something is not fine tuned to a growth enviroment, you could be overtraining, not training hard enough or a slew of things, learning to listen to your body almost becomes an art form, learned alot from phil hernon in that regards.


----------



## d2r2ddd (Mar 31, 2015)

b-boy, wat gear will u use if u are not competing? will u still use HGH?


----------



## Magnus82 (Mar 31, 2015)

B-boy,  how much emphasis do you put on soft tissue work and stretching.  I seen a video where Jay spends upwards of $4000/mo.  If so,  what benefit have you seen from it.


----------



## Marshall (Mar 31, 2015)

bboy is not just a genuine beast, he's a damn good guy. It's a privilege to have this thread for the rest of us to parse some knowledge from the real deal.


----------



## b-boy (Mar 31, 2015)

d2r2ddd said:


> b-boy, wat gear will u use if u are not competing? will u still use HGH?


 gh, low dose test (300mg max dosage)



Magnus82 said:


> B-boy,  how much emphasis do you put on soft tissue work and stretching.  I seen a video where Jay spends upwards of $4000/mo.  If so,  what benefit have you seen from it.



hardly any at all, thats one of my problems, i need to focus more on soft tissue work


----------



## MR. BMJ (Mar 31, 2015)

What's the most you have ever squatted and deadlifted?


----------



## b-boy (Mar 31, 2015)

MR. BMJ said:


> What's the most you have ever squatted and deadlifted?



deadlift 585 for 12
squat 605 for 10


----------



## aon1 (Apr 1, 2015)

If these are a little jacked well my cycle has finialy kicked in so sue me but ive just realized and curious how far in it was for you....1 when did u realize ud never be average again......2 u could about whip anyone in site.lol....3 ..this is what your ment to do


----------



## Magnus82 (Apr 1, 2015)

Do you still get sore and do use that as a gage for the effectiveness of a workout?


----------



## Cerberus777 (Apr 1, 2015)

b-boy said:


> gh, low dose test (300mg max dosage)
> 
> 
> How is this working for you?  Obviously the guys who advocate health say it's possible,  but would like to hear it from someone still in the game.
> ...


----------



## chrisr116 (Apr 1, 2015)

I just reread the whole thread.  Great information.  One more question.  When using cjc w/ dac, what dose range do you use and how often are you pinning it?


----------



## psych (Apr 1, 2015)

Do you ever get insomnia from a cycle? If so how do you deal/combat it?


----------



## b-boy (Apr 1, 2015)

psych said:


> Do you ever get insomnia from a cycle? If so how do you deal/combat it?


 never had it.



Cerberus777 said:


> b-boy said:
> 
> 
> > gh, low dose test (300mg max dosage)
> ...


----------



## b-boy (Apr 1, 2015)

chrisr116 said:


> I just reread the whole thread.  Great information.  One more question.  When using cjc w/ dac, what dose range do you use and how often are you pinning it?


I just started taking 1mg/wk of cjc with dac. I was taking about half that a week.


----------



## Sully (Apr 1, 2015)

How is your training program structured, including cardio? Does it change regularly or stay the same all year? Do you employ techniques like progressive overload, periodization, supercompensation, or others?


----------



## squatster (Apr 1, 2015)

You ever try other people for your nutritional or do you have it right there - I see Jay Cutler went with professionaldiets.com or should I say tganci.com for a while-(tganci.com used to do a lot of pro's music also. Jay won the Olympia that year for the first time I beleave-   but he still had the other guy also as a dietitian ?? Is it on your contracts on who you have to use or who you say you are using?


----------



## b-boy (Apr 2, 2015)

Lil' Sully said:


> How is your training program structured, including cardio? Does it change regularly or stay the same all year? Do you employ techniques like progressive overload, periodization, supercompensation, or others?


 it changes daily, I am an instinctive trainer, it all depends on how I feel for the day, I just make sure the intensity if high whether its high reps or heavy ass training that day.



squatster said:


> You ever try other people for your nutritional or do you have it right there - I see Jay Cutler went with professionaldiets.com or should I say tganci.com for a while-(tganci.com used to do a lot of pro's music also. Jay won the Olympia that year for the first time I beleave-   but he still had the other guy also as a dietitian ?? Is it on your contracts on who you have to use or who you say you are using?



its a free market, you use whoever you want, the only contracts you have with the IFBB is not to endorse non IFBB events like other federations, if you guest pose it has to be an IFBB or NPC endorsed show. diet and prep is all up to you, you hire who you please. if you agree to do an IFBB show you have to do that show or pay the IFBB a fee for not competing.


----------



## d2r2ddd (Apr 2, 2015)

b-boy, i notice u do not favour t3 and prefer ephedrine instead. 
care to share how u cycle ephdrine n clen?


----------



## b-boy (Apr 2, 2015)

d2r2ddd said:


> b-boy, i notice u do not favour t3 and prefer ephedrine instead.
> care to share how u cycle ephdrine n clen?


 I dont mind T3 just not a lot of it, I think people tend to "overdue" the T3.

I cycle clen and ECA 2 weeks on/2weeks  off


----------



## MR. BMJ (Apr 2, 2015)

bboy, you probably know the national scene fairly well from your many years of competing, and you've probably seen guys (in all the weight classes) that had the genetics to turn pro, but they just never get it right, or they do not take it too serious and never meet expectations. I was wondering, if you are able to state openly, some of the guys who if they nailed their prep, would win their classes? There are some guys who are sleepers out there, and when they get on the stage you just say to yourself..."Man, if that guy took it serious or had the right help, he'd win the whole damn thing." 

Who are some of these guys that you may know? 

...hopefully this made sense.


----------



## Jon j (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi b-boy thanks for the thread you said at the begining of your cut you use eq personally for you what is this compounds benefits?


----------



## b-boy (Apr 3, 2015)

MR. BMJ said:


> bboy, you probably know the national scene fairly well from your many years of competing, and you've probably seen guys (in all the weight classes) that had the genetics to turn pro, but they just never get it right, or they do not take it too serious and never meet expectations. I was wondering, if you are able to state openly, some of the guys who if they nailed their prep, would win their classes? There are some guys who are sleepers out there, and when they get on the stage you just say to yourself..."Man, if that guy took it serious or had the right help, he'd win the whole damn thing."
> 
> Who are some of these guys that you may know?
> 
> ...hopefully this made sense.


 heavy weight class benny brantley, this guy would win nationals if he came in lean and dry, the guy is really put together with awesome shape. there are a lot of guys with just the right finishing touches they could turn pro like lenny (its just a matter of time) and i think mitchell stats (aka railz, aka themass) but he has some serious potential also just needs a tiny bit more thickness to his physique.





Jon j said:


> Hi b-boy thanks for the thread you said at the begining of your cut you use eq personally for you what is this compounds benefits?


 just an anabolic, cause i don't like deca...LOL


----------



## aaron713 (Apr 3, 2015)

Is the reason you don't like deca because of possible sexual sides? Water retention?


----------



## aaron713 (Apr 3, 2015)

Which steroids do you find mess up your bloodwork  (hdl, etc..., liver kidney ), more than others?  Which ones the least?  When you are cruising on trt dose, do you use AI?


----------



## Jon j (Apr 3, 2015)

Thanks for taking time to answer questions b-boy you said that you tore your left bicep did you have surgery? How long did the injury put you out for,how is the bicep now and have you changed training because of the injury?


----------



## MightyJohn (Apr 4, 2015)

B-Boy...Do You prefer hgh in 3 smaller doses or 2 larger daily if using the same dose?

Do you see major benefit using anabolics/test over straight test(if naturally lean/dry)?


----------



## b-boy (Apr 6, 2015)

aaron713 said:


> Is the reason you don't like deca because of possible sexual sides? Water retention?


 gyno, im very sensitive to progesterone



aaron713 said:


> Which steroids do you find mess up your bloodwork  (hdl, etc..., liver kidney ), more than others?  Which ones the least?  When you are cruising on trt dose, do you use AI?


 for me any oral messes up my bloodwork and higher doses of Eq really increase my RBC/hematocrit levels.



Jon j said:


> Thanks for taking time to answer questions b-boy you said that you tore your left bicep did you have surgery? How long did the injury put you out for,how is the bicep now and have you changed training because of the injury?


 I did not have surgery, its just messed up now with a nice peak but upper bicep that attaches to shoulder has a sunk in gap there.



MightyJohn said:


> B-Boy...Do You prefer hgh in 3 smaller doses or 2 larger daily if using the same dose?
> 
> Do you see major benefit using anabolics/test over straight test(if naturally lean/dry)?


1. I perefer 2 larger doses anything more is just a fucking hassle especially when you work 12 hours almost everyday.
2.No major benefit at all, I like just being on test (well test and gh)


----------



## b-boy (Apr 6, 2015)

whoever did my avatar pic, thank you!!!!!


----------



## Hell (Apr 11, 2015)

Excellent read!

Tren Ace of Tren E if given a choice?
Highest Tren you have run?


----------



## b-boy (Apr 13, 2015)

Hell said:


> Excellent read!
> 
> Tren Ace of Tren E if given a choice?
> Highest Tren you have run?



tren ace without a doubt, highest was 700mg/wk (100ed) anything over that and i feel lethargic and just feel bad.


----------



## squatster (Apr 14, 2015)

100mg ed- is it worth while for you or do you do better on other compounds- I have seen great gains on ever day- me my self my body has a hard time with 50 MG every day in the past- never mind 100mg-but I am older now and a lot smaller then your self
You are inspiring man- wish you did this 10 or 20 years ago when I was younger
Thanks man
Forgot to add- how you work those hours and still grow man?


----------



## b-boy (Apr 14, 2015)

squatster said:


> 100mg ed- is it worth while for you or do you do better on other compounds- I have seen great gains on ever day- me my self my body has a hard time with 50 MG every day in the past- never mind 100mg-but I am older now and a lot smaller then your self
> You are inspiring man- wish you did this 10 or 20 years ago when I was younger
> Thanks man
> Forgot to add- how you work those hours and still grow man?


 tren is one of those compounds that a little goes a long ways, I have done just fine with 50mg ed or even EOD, i prefer 75mg EOD when i use it precontest last 6 weeks but i usually end up ramping it up to ED by show time it seems..LOL

I work straight days now so its not so bad anymore, beats the hell out of being on shift like i was for the last 15 yrs. swing shift and bodybuilding don't go well together..LOL


----------



## AnaSCI (Apr 15, 2015)

Very informative thread. Thanks for sharing bboy!


----------



## The Grim Repper (Apr 15, 2015)

Yeah, this kicks major ass bboy.  Thanks so much for your candor.  You're extremely generous with your time to answer and provide valuable insight.


----------



## squatster (Apr 24, 2015)

Any thing you would do different at all or to never do with juice or the diets?
What made the big difference for you -or should I ask what was the thing you did to get from amateur to pro
Drugs- food? What did you find the big key thing?


----------



## Lanbro (Apr 28, 2015)

Would you recommend T3 or T4 or something else when taking HGH?

Based on this thread I have added 4IU a day to my 500mg of Test E cycle. 

I keep hearing that one should take T4 with GH. Thoughts???


----------



## b-boy (Apr 28, 2015)

most take t4, i have always just added a very very small dose of t3 (12.5mcg) with my gh.


----------



## bill2 (Apr 30, 2015)

Hello b boy 
What is the best protocol for fat loss with clen ? 
As far as dosage and duration you have found most effective?


----------



## squatster (Apr 30, 2015)

Sorry man-I fixed my question above-my spell check comes up and replaces every thing with some funky shit


----------



## b-boy (May 6, 2015)

bill2 said:


> Hello b boy
> What is the best protocol for fat loss with clen ?
> As far as dosage and duration you have found most effective?


 stair stepping up in dosage, and staying on with use of ketofin. ( i try and not go over 120mcgs in my dosage, if i do i feel like shit)

alternative method, take dose up to just where you get the shakes and stay there for a couple days then increase dose and use a two on two week off cycle, taking ECA in off weeks.

these are the two methods by which i use clen.


----------



## JasonG (May 18, 2015)

b-boy said:


> stair stepping up in dosage, and staying on with use of ketofin. ( i try and not go over 120mcgs in my dosage, if i do i feel like shit)
> 
> alternative method, take dose up to just where you get the shakes and stay there for a couple days then increase dose and use a two on two week off cycle, taking ECA in off weeks.
> 
> these are the two methods by which i use clen.



Do you find after using eca in the off weeks you need to start the clen a little higher the next cycle?  The reason I ask is because I thought they use the same receptors?


----------



## Xxplosive (Oct 27, 2019)

Amazing thread. Not sure if you still come on this board... But what do you do for your lower back?


----------



## b-boy (Oct 29, 2019)

Xxplosive said:


> Amazing thread. Not sure if you still come on this board... But what do you do for your lower back?


 im always lurking..LOL

I use to do a lot of heavy bent over barbell rows and seated cable rows, now a days it mostly lower back machine (the one with the big roller bad that you push with your upper back backwards using lower back muscles). there were a few years that I got into heavy deadlifting but to be honest the main "builder" was heavy bent over barbell rows and seated cable rows.


----------



## Xxplosive (Oct 31, 2019)

b-boy said:


> im always lurking..LOL
> 
> I use to do a lot of heavy bent over barbell rows and seated cable rows, now a days it mostly lower back machine (the one with the big roller bad that you push with your upper back backwards using lower back muscles). there were a few years that I got into heavy deadlifting but to be honest the main "builder" was heavy bent over barbell rows and seated cable rows.



Thank you brother, appreciate the response... I have noticed in the past nothing quite flares out my lats like bent over barbell rows.

But middle back? How much of an angle is your waist bent at to your legs? Full 90?


----------



## b-boy (Nov 4, 2019)

Xxplosive said:


> Thank you brother, appreciate the response... I have noticed in the past nothing quite flares out my lats like bent over barbell rows.
> 
> But middle back? How much of an angle is your waist bent at to your legs? Full 90?


 a's close as you can and be comfortable.  I don't think anyone hardly does a full 90, stick with an angle that's comfortable for your body's mechanics.


----------



## Concreteguy (Nov 5, 2019)

b-boy said:


> *im always lurking..LOL*
> 
> I use to do a lot of heavy bent over barbell rows and seated cable rows, now a days it mostly lower back machine (the one with the big roller bad that you push with your upper back backwards using lower back muscles). there were a few years that I got into heavy deadlifting but to be honest the main "builder" was heavy bent over barbell rows and seated cable rows.



:yeahthat:


----------

